# Psychisch welzijn > Vermoeidheid >  Oververmoeid of hormonaal ??

## pietje bell

Ik ben oververmoeid zegt de huisarts.Dat kan ook wel kloppen maar waar ik steeds meer last van krijg zijn mijn gewrichten.Het lijkt erop dat als er over bepaalde gewrichten te hard gewreven word er bulten op ontstaan en het zeer pijnlijk aanvoelt.Dit is dan onder bij mijn ribben,mijn bekken(rugkant en er zit een bult in mijn lies.Om dit alles maak ik me vreselijk zorgen ,want normaal zit alles vast en loop ik hiervoor bij de fysio,maar nu zit het niet meer vast,maar is het pijnlijk en krijg bulten
Ik ben hormonaal een drama met pms en heb daarom een Mirenaspiraaltje waarvan ik het vermoeden heb dat het voor mij niet goed meer is.
Nu tegen mijn menstruatie zijn de verschijnselen het ergst. .In mijn hoofd ben ik niet oververmoeid ,alleen lichamelijk en er giert iets van binnen , daarom vind ik het zo raar wat er allemaal met me gebeurd.Wie herkent dit ??HELP!

----------


## Yv

Oh, dit lijkt me geen pretje. Hoe gaat het nu met je, want ik zie dat je bericht al een tijdje staat. Heb je nog steeds last van je lichaam? Hoe lang heb je je mirenaspiraal?

Groetjes, Yv

----------


## Luuss0404

Pietje Bell,

Als je dit leest, hoe gaat het nu met je? 

Groeten Luuss

----------

